# Extreme sheep herding with LED lights



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Very good use of sheep, and excellent training and skill on everyone's part.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Now THAT is some herding!!! hahaha!


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

You know there were several pints of beer involved with the creation of this.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

gsdheeler said:


> You know there were several pints of beer involved with the creation of this.


Only several? LED lights take on a whole new meaning...great video!
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

That was awesome!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I love this video!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

That rocked!!!


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

That is great, at least a beer or two went in to that idea.


----------

